# Pyro's Classic Setup



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

I've recently returned to the forums after a bit of time away for about a year.

When I left I had a frankly pathetic Krups XP5200 coffee machine and a Krups GVX2 burr grinder... Oh dear.

Then I moved onto a Gaggia Cubika with the Krups grinder before upgrading to the Iberital MC5 you see below.

Finally and very recently I've upgraded to a Gaggia Classic machine and wow what a difference!









As you can see it's the Gaggia Classic Gold. I've got the basic bits to go alongside it, scales, tamper and milk jug as well as my custom patented grinds catcher (a glass ashtray!) and my trimmed down hopper to fit under the counter.

My modifications so far are setting the OPV to 10 bar as well as fitting a Rancilio Millennium steam arm (found on a lot of commercial/prosumer machines)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

First time ive seen a Rancilio Millennium steam arm fitted.

Looks like it comes away at a better angle


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice steam arm! Does it just screw on like the standard mod?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How many holes does the steam tip have on it


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> First time ive seen a Rancilio Millennium steam arm fitted.
> 
> Looks like it comes away at a better angle


 @Jumbo Ratty It does come away at a better angle, it pivots as a commercial one does so adjustable in height. I'm aware it's the first I've seen online, took a bit of viewing schematic diagrams, mixing and matching parts to figure out if it'd work before fitting.



Missy said:


> Nice steam arm! Does it just screw on like the standard mod?


 @Missy Unfortunately not, it requires bending the steam pipe quite substantially to fit in place. I'll be doing a write up some point soon... Watch this space.



Mrboots2u said:


> How many holes does the steam tip have on it


 @Mrboots2u 2 Holes, It's much faster than the standard Gaggia wand heating the milk in under 30 seconds (1 cup flat white) I'm having a few teething issues getting used to it I think it's emptying the boiler too fast I've lost a lot of pressure as a result, I've ordered a single hole tip to see if that improves anything. So at the moment I'm *not *recommending this modification...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pyro said:


> @Jumbo Ratty It does come away at a better angle, it pivots as a commercial one does so adjustable in height. I'm aware it's the first I've seen online, took a bit of viewing schematic diagrams, mixing and matching parts to figure out if it'd work before fitting.
> 
> @Missy Unfortunately not, it requires bending the steam pipe quite substantially to fit in place. I'll be doing a write up some point soon... Watch this space.
> 
> @Mrboots2u 2 Holes, It's much faster than the standard Gaggia wand heating the milk in under 30 seconds (1 cup flat white) I'm having a few teething issues getting used to it I think it's emptying the boiler too fast I've lost a lot of pressure as a result, I've ordered a single hole tip to see if that improves anything. So at the moment I'm *not *recommending this modification...


That's why I asked how

Many holes in the Steam tip - id be concerned the boiler wouldn't keep up with it


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's why I asked how
> 
> Many holes in the Steam tip - id be concerned the boiler wouldn't keep up with it


Not at the moment unfortunately, I've ordered a single steam tip, as with most of this project so far exact dimensions of thread pitches etc aren't listed on websites so I've taken a guess that this tip will fit, even though it isn't listed for that machine/wand. Worst case scenario I'll retap the end... or very worst plumbing solder then tap.


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

So today the postie brought me my new single hole steam tip from Bella Barista available here

Originally for a Expobar Insulated steam wand on Leva Twin boilers but it fits on my wand perfect! (as I had suspected)

I've actually got some steam pressure back now and creating some proper microfoam again It's faster than the standard Gaggia wand and also maintains a decent level of pressure, unlike the two hole tip I got originally which acts of more of a bubble blowing heater.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Pyro said:


> View attachment 21514
> 
> 
> View attachment 21515


Attachments arnt working for me

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks @Jumbo Ratty updated now!


----------

